# Any Ideas?



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi guys,

came across this pic on a local suppliers site. Any ideas?

Jay


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rhom is my main guess but also slight sanchezi chance. not much red for a sanchezi tho, hard to tell with no size reference tho.

i notice another fish or 2 behind it. must not be a very piranha oriented supplier to be keeping serras together


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I would say sanchezi from what I can see on this one pic

greetz


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I 'think' i see bars....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

what are bars? just wondering...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> what are bars? just wondering...


instead of spots on the side of the fish it is verticle bars. in other words he thinks it is a compressus


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what are bars? just wondering...


instead of spots on the side of the fish it is verticle bars. in other words he thinks it is a compressus
[/quote]

thx man!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i notice another fish or 2 behind it. must not be a very piranha oriented supplier to be keeping serras together


LOL you can say that again, look at the fins!


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

No he's not a very piranha oriented supplier at all. The first time I went around to his place he tried to pawn baby RBP's off to me as "black piranhas". Anyway, I don't care about what he tried to do in the past. I am just really keen of finding out what this serra is. I didn't think it was a sanchezi because I already have one and the shape of snout and jaw are very very different. I thought compressus at first but I would like to get some more opnions.

Jay


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Compressus in my opinion.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I tend to think it's a member of the compressus group as well


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I tend to think it's a member of the compressus group as well


Thanks Rich...I may just go out and buy the little f*cker soon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say rhom or sanchezi. I dont see anything to make me think it is a member of the compressus group.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess: 95% S. rhombeus (5% S. sanchezi).

I don't see any spots that are elongated/bar-like enough that would make me think S. compressus.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

S.altispinis.

http://www.opefe.com/altispinis.html


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID complete.


----------

